# what detriments if you DONT wash rice grains before cooking?



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2022)

i'm cooking lunch. started the process. 

rinsed and cooking rice. i rinse the grains and pour the starchy water into a tub. it was darn near a gallon of water when done. it looked like horchata! haha. anyways, i use the rice water to dump into my gardens, and plants around the yard. i've seen korean recipes where they pour the rice water into their Jigea recipes.

what happens if you forgo washing alltogether? gummy rice? arsenic death ? i always rinse because it's simply what i do. never considered the ramifications if i dump the rules.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 10, 2022)

Most of the time, nothing happens. It may depend for some very specific applications or very specific rice, that does get super starchy, or for a specific dish you want to make very sure that rice separates. 98% of the time, it won't make a difference for 98% of the people... 

With that said. I generally wash rice for about 2-3 min under a stream and then use my hands for last 30 seconds. First 2 minutes allows me to get in the the groove and get all the ingredients I am going to cook with out, and last 30 seconds insures that I swerve it making sure if there is anything extraneous there, it will be either washed away, or hopefully i'll catch it and remove it


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 10, 2022)

I rinse using batches of clean water until clear, the way I understood the purpose is that the rice stick more if you don't and washing brings the flavors out better and that is in line with my experience. Big question is how much of a detriment that is...









Why do Japanese wash rice & what is "no-wash rice"?


Why wash rice? Is washing rice really necessary? The science behind washing rice and why the Japanese are turning to "no-wash rice" instead.




www.japanesefoodguide.com


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 10, 2022)

I hate the sticky and gritty that you can get when you don't wash it.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 10, 2022)

I stopped bothering and don’t really notice the difference, but also buy more spendy rice than I used to


----------



## sansho (Apr 10, 2022)

another thing
it's not something i've tested extensively, but i feel it may improve the flavor of rice that isn't super fresh. older rice gets that oxidized aroma, and washing it off seems to reduce it.


----------



## Naftoor (Apr 10, 2022)

I’d always heard that one of the reasons is due to high arsenic levels and other heavy metals. I believe that came about due to areas of heavy rice production also being areas with large amounts of arsenic washing down out of the Himalayas. On looking into it, it looks like arsenic in rice is more of an issue with brown rice, and washing probably wouldn’t remove it since it’s been absorbed by the plant. 

(Arsenic in Rice: A Cause for Concern : Journal of Pediatric Gastroenterology and Nutrition) 


On the other hand, it looks like some washing is beneficial for reducing some mycotoxins. Looks like 1-2 times gets you about as good as you’re gonna get before diminishing returns kick in. 

(Optimization of washing and cooking processes of rice for Ochratoxin A decrement by RSM) 

And then in other spots, people will warn you washing off the excess starch will impact the texture. More washing in theory leads to less starch gumming things up so less creamy, more fluffy. Think more Biryani or iranian rice, less risotto or rice pudding. 

Personally, most of the rice I consume hails from the Indian subcontinent or SE Asia. Basmati, jasmine and the like. I have no idea the storage conditions of it, or how it’s treated to keep pests at bay. I wash it. 

My second biggest category is medium grain rice from California. I may have more faith in how it’s treated, but even washed it always has plenty of starch, so I wash it. 

I don’t tend to make risottos, but if I did and was using a western grown Arborio I guess I’d probably use it unwashed to maximize the starch content.


----------



## Dan- (Apr 10, 2022)

We never wash our kokuho rose, which is our table rice. It turns out just fine. I might wash it if I were making sushi rice, however.


----------



## EShin (Apr 11, 2022)

I cannot speak about other places and rice varieties so much, but @Naftoor has covered quite a lot already. In Japan, we would wash white rice to get rid of excessive rice bran (that has a particular smell) as well as dust and other uncleanness. Quite a lot of people get their rice from their grandparents or directly from small farmers, who mostly use old machines to polish the rice, so the rice will be a lot less clean than if it is processed industrially. Also, depending on the rice variety and especially on how the rice is produced, brown rice can be extremely tasty. In such cases, the white rice will be more flavourful if you don't wash it too much. With rice from the store, I think it won't make a huge difference and rice that doesn't require washing is sold quite commonly now. Still, you might need to see and adjust to get the right taste and stickiness, but honestly most people don't think about it too much and just do what they've always done.


----------



## Michi (Apr 11, 2022)

I've done a side-by-side comparison with Indian aged Basmati rice. Without rinsing, you don't get the same fluffy and separated grains of rise. Rinsed rice comes out "drier", whereas, without rinsing, the grains cling to each other a bit more.

Both kinds of rice are totally edible though. It really depends on how picky you want to be.

I did a cooking course about ten years ago with an Indian chef, who is well-known and competent. She told us that her mother taught her to "wash the rice seven times".


----------



## Ericfg (Apr 11, 2022)

As a pro cook I rinse until (mostly) clear. I'm in the US and we get our rice from Sysco. Sometimes it's sysco brand, sometimes it's from a major rice supplier (like Uncle Ben).
So it's around medium quality. Anyway, I rinse mine like I said and when compared to my coworkers who don't rinse mine's always a lot less sticky and lumpy.
Also, cooking method matters as well.


----------



## Skylar303 (Apr 11, 2022)

As others have mentioned with sushi rice and such. But if you use glutinous rice like Botan "sticky rice" not washing it will definitely make it more sticky and almost mushy? I guess for lack of a better term, than I desire. In normal western long grain, I haven't really noticed a difference since the overall starch is lower. But I still end up washing it until almost clear.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Apr 11, 2022)

I prefer the texture of rinsed rice - less clumpy and a big more fluffy. Mostly, I like the fact that our rice cooker is 90% easier to clean after cooking rinsed rice.


----------



## tostadas (Apr 11, 2022)

Sometimes you might find dead (or live) bugs in your rice bags. They float to the top when you wash the rice, making them easy to remove.


----------



## Bico Doce (Apr 11, 2022)

Looks like it’s already been said a few times but to echo once more - get rid of dirt/debris and remove starch. Some high end rice comes polished so only a light rinse is needed. I personally like to rinse rice using a strainer and bowl so I can lift the rice out of the bowl, give it a shake and inspect the color of the water easily without losing grains in the process. Once it looks pretty clear I stop rinsing


----------



## Bodine (Apr 11, 2022)

If you think about where that rice has been before it went into the bag, it makes good sense to wash it, and all the other good reasons above.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 11, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm cooking lunch. started the process.
> 
> rinsed and cooking rice. i rinse the grains and pour the starchy water into a tub. it was darn near a gallon of water when done. it looked like horchata! haha. anyways, i use the rice water to dump into my gardens, and plants around the yard. i've seen korean recipes where they pour the rice water into their Jigea recipes.
> 
> what happens if you forgo washing alltogether? gummy rice? arsenic death ? i always rinse because it's simply what i do. never considered the ramifications if i dump the rules.



I ALWAYS, always, wash Asian rice until water runs clear, even when cooking a feast for 20—basmati, Japanese rice, jasmine, etc. The result is a cleaner tasting, less starchy bowl. The same goes for dried pulses/dal, they should be washed. However, I'll forgo washing rice that's destined to hit hot oil as a first step—as with risotto, Mexican rice, paella, Uzbek plov.

With basmati, sometimes I'll soak it for an hour or so in salted water before cooking.

Yup, a time consuming process, but rice is such an important component on the table that it's deserves the effort; a main feature, not just a side dish, IMHO—an extra, sometimes arduous step that makes a difference if time permits, akin to picking tails from bean sprouts; peeling skins from chickpeas for salads; or clipping toenails from chickens feet.

Packaging for rice often says not to wash—I ignore that advice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 11, 2022)

just to be clear. i wash my rice. i usually put it into a sieve and run water thru it and into a bucket to save the liquid to water plants.

i dont think rinsing will remove really yucky stuff like germs or stuff. extra starch, dust, etc. sure.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 11, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> just to be clear. i wash my rice. i usually put it into a sieve and run water thru it and into a bucket to save the liquid to water plants.
> 
> i dont think rinsing will remove really yucky stuff like germs or stuff. extra starch, dust, etc. sure.



Good that you put the rinsing water to good use on your plants! I’ve never used a sieve to wash rice—finding it more effective to cover rice with water, vigorously swishing around with my hand, drain and repeat until water runs clear. Living in a NYC apartment, with no plants—all the water goes down the drain, typically 4 pots of water. I’m not bothered by the thought of germs on rice—unless I find signs of rodents or insects, then I’ll dump the whole bag. With arsenic, pesticides, etc.—I admittedly turn a blind eye, as pretty much all vegetables at the market contain chemicals pesticides; kale and spuds particularly bad.


----------



## rmrf (Apr 11, 2022)

I always wash my rice and I try to be careful not to swirl too aggressively. I don't want to break the grains of rice. If there is a drought and during the summer, I use the water for plants but in the winter I just pour it down the sink. I find white rice needs more washing than brown (semi-brown) rice and rice at the bottom of the bag needs more washing than rice from the top of the bag.

Another aspect is that soaking rice helps the texture, especially for older rice. Some people say 2 hours, but I find 15-30 minutes sufficient for my rice. Last time I tried, I didn't find a significant difference between 1 and 2 hrs, but I didn't do it back-to-back.


----------



## Perverockstar (Apr 11, 2022)

Depending on the rice, the more starchy ones will separate better when cooked if they are washed before. Black rice and Sushi rice come to mind. With those very starchy rices, you may not wash them if you are making porridge, for example. Some other rices do not give a significant difference if washed or not, like Basmati.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 12, 2022)

I like soaking Basmati or Surinam rice for an hour or so. I do so _before_ rinsing. Makes the washing much faster than the other way around.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

Apologies if this is a little off topic. MTC is having a 15% off sale on Zojirushi rice cookers. I've never owned an electric rice cooker, trying to figure of I need one.





Sale - 15% off Zojirushi Sale - MTC Kitchen







mtckitchen.com


----------



## ian (Aug 11, 2022)

*Hot take.* All y'all saying you wash till the liquid runs clear are liars! You rinse like 4-5 times max, not the 10-20 times or whatever you'd have to do to get crystal clear water.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

ian said:


> *Hot take.* All y'all saying you wash till the liquid runs clear are liars! You rinse like 4-5 times max, not the 10-20 times or whatever you'd have to do to get crystal clear water.


I’ll typically wash 3–4 times to get the water clear enough, any more than that is a terrible waste of water.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 11, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I’ll typically wash 3–4 times to get the water clear enough, any more than that is a terrible waste of water.



I am in the same boat. My interpretation of "until runs clear" is just until the visible white sediment is gone. Until it looks like pasta water, not Miso Soup.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 11, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> I am in the same boat. My interpretation of "until runs clear" is just until the visible white sediment is gone. Until it looks like pasta water, not Miso Soup.


I highly doubt anyone would taste the difference between rice washed in 3 changes of water vs 10.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 11, 2022)

I recall @Xenif mentioning a few tips that I started using a few years back that have been adopted into my regular rice cooking process. I am paraphrasing here, to avoid having to "site:" search for the post

Short soak - similar to Blooming coffee. I only wait ~1 minute
Wash 3-4 times (Do not let sit in starchy water to avoid reabsorption.)
Soak Rice prior to cooking. should turn slightly opaque, then drain. (I only have the patience for 10-15 minutes, if i soaked longer maybe it would be more opaque i think he had recommended an hour)
Add appropriate amount of water (and salt now if thats what your process is) I usually use .9 cups of water for ever cup recommended since i prefer drier separated rice.
Now that we are ready to cook, mound the rice into a little hill so there is a portion that sits out of the water to help with convection. (Original recommendation was adding a couple ice cubes at this point, but i always forget... _Read:_ never do this)
Cook and wait.
Fluff? I dunno, i never do this, but it sure does look nice when my lady does it.

Just like coffee, i only use delicious water to cook which, in my case, is filtered water from my fridge dispenser. Though, I don't think id ever use bottled water if I didn't have filtered at my fingertips.


----------



## ian (Aug 11, 2022)

Xenif’s post influenced me too.



MowgFace said:


> Short soak - similar to Blooming coffee.



I don’t get why the short soak tho. You bloom coffee (I think?) so that the escaping CO2 from the initial hit only prevents a _little_ of the water from getting properly infused, as opposed to a lot of water. Not really applicable to rinsing rice.

Also, like you(?), I’m still not convinced the ice cubes make a difference, but I’m happy to be corrected on that. 

——


Also, pro tip for soaking rice: combine rice with the correct amount of water, wait, then cook. (That is, don’t drain after soaking.) Then you don’t have to worry about how much water was absorbed during the soaking period when you measure the water for the cook.


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 11, 2022)

ian said:


> Xenif’s post influenced me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you on the question on short soak. I think it was to help open the pores? I dunno.

Since it is such a short soak, it hasn't been an issue for me to blindly obey (the KKF way!).

I'll take a look for the thread later, but i thought the ice was something about the longer the water takes to come up to temp, the fluffier the rice turns out? Like if you were on a burner, to make sure the heat is low, but in a rice cooker you only have the "GO" button. I will say, all of the other tips that were recommended have definitely had a positive impact on my rice, so i wouldn't doubt there is merit to the recommendation.

I think i could go either way on draining after soaking, but hasnt negatively impacted my rice at least.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 11, 2022)

Once I discovered this method, I never looked back!


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 11, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Once I discovered this method, I never looked back!




That method even works in a rice cooker! Its how my parents taught me how to measure and how i cooked rice for many Years.

That being said. We are KKF! That method is the Victorinox of rice cooking. Works for everyone who occasionally eats rice, but might not be enough for those who have rice in their veins. I'm definitely not looking to find my Unicorn (spend 3 years learning to cook rice like at Sukiyabashi Jiro) but if i can find the Gengetsu of rice cooking methods, ill be made in the shade.


----------



## Bodine (Aug 11, 2022)

I rinse mine once, quickly with water, pour the water off, then stir the dry rice against itself for 30 seconds, then add water again and pour it off, repeat 5 times.
Then let sit in clean water for 30 min or so, then cook on stove top.
I dont think the methodology is as important ,as the peace stirring rice brings to the soul. Kind of like making a roux


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 11, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> That method even works in a rice cooker! Its how my parents taught me how to measure and how i cooked rice for many Years.
> 
> That being said. We are KKF! That method is the Victorinox of rice cooking. Works for everyone who occasionally eats rice, but might not be enough for those who have rice in their veins. I'm definitely not looking to find my Unicorn (spend 3 years learning to cook rice like at Sukiyabashi Jiro) but if i can find the Gengetsu of rice cooking methods, ill be made in the shade.



Agreed. If I was eating rice 3+ times a week, I'd get a rice cooker.


----------



## blokey (Aug 11, 2022)

Wash your rice or your crotch would explode, at least that's what I was taught.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 11, 2022)

blokey said:


> Wash your rice or your crotch would explode, at least that's what I was taught.



Now that's a family who takes their rice seriously!


----------



## rmrf (Aug 11, 2022)

ian said:


> *Hot take.* All y'all saying you wash till the liquid runs clear are liars! You rinse like 4-5 times max, not the 10-20 times or whatever you'd have to do to get crystal clear water.





DitmasPork said:


> I’ll typically wash 3–4 times to get the water clear enough, any more than that is a terrible waste of water.


I rinse until pouring more water in, swirling the bowl, and pouring the water out leads to clear water. That's between 6-12 rinses. If you want to wash it until it is clear after you swirl it with your hands, thats like more than 20 for me... takes forever and I haven't noticed a taste difference. Number of water changes also varies greatly with type of rice. White rice is the starchiest for me. If you're worried about wasting water, you can pour it into a bucket to save for your plants. Probably not houseplants, but outdoor plants should be fine with a little starch...? You can also use smaller amounts of water for the initial rinses. I also find maximizing the number of rinses / minute is better than trying to get all the dirty water out of the rice. Draining water is the most time consuming step.

For cooking, my trick is less water. My rice cooker has little measurements on the side and I use the measurements for 1 less cup of rice (5 cups -> use the 4 cup measurements). I soak for 20min-1hr depending on motivation.


----------



## ian (Aug 11, 2022)

MowgFace said:


> I'll take a look for the thread later, but i thought the ice was something about the longer the water takes to come up to temp, the fluffier the rice turns out?



Ya, that was the reason. It just seemed to me that all that does is result in a longer soak, so why not just have an actual longer soak. (I don’t see a point in extending it over an hour, tho.)


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 11, 2022)

Just rinse until the water no longer looks like horchata.


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Aug 12, 2022)

damn here I am cooking rice like the unwashed...I hand rinse my rice only once before cooking.


----------



## Legion74 (Aug 12, 2022)

My ex's family own Chinese restaurant, and her parents were chefs. I was told by them you must always rinse the rice three times. No more, no less. I never got a clear explanation why, but that's what I always do.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 12, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> what happens if you forgo washing alltogether? gummy rice? arsenic death ?



Instant heat death of the universe?? 

No.... the only real difference I notice, is fluffier rice (less clumping). Apart from minimising the excess starch, I do appreciate that it 'washes' the rice... but the various rice brands we have tried are all pretty clean. I also wonder if washing rice can do much to reduce contaminants? Sure... washing is good... but presumably these contaminants are pretty well absorbed into the grain - you can't just rinse them off the surface. Instead, look at where the rice was grown and make a judgement...




DitmasPork said:


> Good that you put the rinsing water to good use on your plants! I’ve never used a sieve to wash rice—finding it more effective to cover rice with water, vigorously swishing around with my hand, drain and repeat until water runs clear.





rmrf said:


> I rinse until pouring more water in, swirling the bowl, and pouring the water out leads to clear water. That's between 6-12 rinses. If you want to wash it until it is clear after you swirl it with your hands, thats like more than 20 for me... takes forever and I haven't noticed a taste difference



I am in this camp (3-4)

But mostly because of this  



Bodine said:


> I dont think the methodology is as important ,as the peace stirring rice brings to the soul.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 12, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Once I discovered this method, I never looked back!




Adam Liaw is great. I feel so validated. We use a very similar method:

1 rice : 1.5 water (by volume)
bring water to boil with the lid off.
Once the water is boiling reduce the heat to a gentle simmer and put the lid on.
I listen for little bubbles and bloops from the rice. You want to reduce this so the ploops and plops happen slowly.

After 10 minutes turn the heat off (or when bubbles stop - the water has boiled off). DONT REMOVE THE LID.
Leave another 10 minutes.
Open and fluff the rice


----------



## Michi (Aug 12, 2022)

Ever since I bought a rice cooker, I just wash the rice (5-7 times), toss it in, fill with (filtered) water to the recommended level, and press the button. Perfect rice. Every time. No brains required.


----------



## mengwong (Aug 12, 2022)

Did you know? Some countries fight malnutrition by adding micronutrients to rice. Problem is, if the micronutrients were dusted on to the surface of the grains, normal washing would remove them. You can try to tell people not to wash their rice – because vermin is far less of a problem nowadays than it was in the past – but as this thread shows, when it comes to washing rice, we do as our grandparents say, not our governments.

Therefore: in Costa Rica, the Philippines, and other countries practising rice fortification, rice is first reduced to flour, fortified, and then extruded back to the traditional shape. Perhaps one in a hundred kernels will be thus enhanced and mixed in to the regular supply.



https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5e1df234eef02705f5446453/t/602188e11c01d73dff2c3143/1612810475170/rice-fortification-toolkit-2015.pdf





https://sightandlife.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/SAL_WFP_Suppl.pdf


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 12, 2022)

Michi said:


> Ever since I bought a rice cooker



We're on the fence about getting one!




"No space for this single purpose appliance".... 



Spoiler: punch line



but then I go to their house and I see toaster!



So true!

...


----------



## Ochazuke (Aug 12, 2022)

I'll add that different varietals of rice have very different cooking properties (even within Japanese short grain rice). Most Japanese short grain white rice is mostly composed of starch, fat, and protein and different varietals have those in different proportions. 

Milling rates also have a huge effect on how much you should or shouldn't soak rice. Japanese short grain brown rice need a fairly long soak, haiga mai less so (but still needs a decent amount of time). Most Japanese short grain table rice like kagayaki, hitomebore, yumepirika, koshihikari, and others are milled to around 90% - give or take a fairly substantial margin of 10% either way. Even a quick 15-20 minute soak can have a nice impact on those. 

--

But if we're talking about ways to make the best rice here's what I think makes a bigger difference than how many times you wash or how long you soak:
- buy freshly milled rice instead of the stale, dried out stuff you get at most supermarkets. 
- learn to use a donabe well (if possible, kamado donabe). 

Just these two things will transform your rice world. I always thought donabe cooked rice has overhyped and overblown until the first time I ate rice from somebody who actually knew how to cook it using donabe. Legit game changer. I bought one of my own, spent a week burning rice, got that hang of it, and never looked back.


----------



## WPerry (Aug 12, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> We're on the fence about getting one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I recently bought a Zojirushi and love it... surprisingly, I've been using it for steel cut oats more than for rice.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 12, 2022)

Legion74 said:


> My ex's family own Chinese restaurant, and her parents were chefs. I was told by them you must always rinse the rice three times. No more, no less. I never got a clear explanation why, but that's what I always do.


Wonder if it's because in Chinese culture 3 is considered a lucky number, whereas 4 is an unlucky number? We're a very superstitious lot. Personally I (Chinese-American) typically rinse rice 3–4 times, been doing it that way for half a century, ain't gonna change.

I grew up making rice in Hawaii—where my family would never rinse rice more than 3–4 times—which would be considered wasteful. People in Hawaii are charged for the amount of water their home uses.


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2022)

Ochazuke said:


> I'll add that different varietals of rice have very different cooking properties (even within Japanese short grain rice). Most Japanese short grain white rice is mostly composed of starch, fat, and protein and different varietals have those in different proportions.
> 
> Milling rates also have a huge effect on how much you should or shouldn't soak rice. Japanese short grain brown rice need a fairly long soak, haiga mai less so (but still needs a decent amount of time). Most Japanese short grain table rice like kagayaki, hitomebore, yumepirika, koshihikari, and others are milled to around 90% - give or take a fairly substantial margin of 10% either way. Even a quick 15-20 minute soak can have a nice impact on those.
> 
> ...



Fahk, yet another kitchen item I now desperately need.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 12, 2022)

I save my rice water now and dump it into my outdoor potted plants. I feel like a frugal old person. hahah


----------



## Greenbriel (Aug 12, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Once I discovered this method, I never looked back!



I used to do: 

Boil 1.5 c water
Add 1c rice and salt
Very low covered simmer 10 mins
Take off heat and let sit for 10 mins
Fluff and serve

Then I discovered this method, which seems counterintuitive because it's less water and more time, but it's 100% spot on every time. Fully separated, perfectly cooked grains. I used to wash but especially with this method I can't tell any difference.









The Perfect Pot of Rice


Ever wondered how to make the perfect pot of rice without a rice cooker? We got you.




www.bonappetit.com





Add 1c rice and 1.25c cold water and salt
Bring to a boil
Turn down to a very low simmer 18 mins
Take off heat and let sit for 10 mins
Fluff and serve

I'm using a huge bag of jasmine rice.

Try it!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 12, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> I used to do:
> 
> Boil 1.5 c water
> Add 1c rice and salt
> ...



The beauty of the method I mentioned is you don't even measure the water! Well, not really anyway.


----------



## Zamboni` (Aug 12, 2022)

Depending on where the rice is from, the stuff on the rice may not be starch. I rinse everything once just to remove debris if nothing else, but anything that produces cloudy water gets rinsed until clean. (I always lose track of which of my batches are "safe" so I rinse everything out of habit.)

Talc-treated rice and stomach cancer


----------



## Greenbriel (Aug 12, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The beauty of the method I mentioned is you don't even measure the water! Well, not really anyway.


I like the knuckle hack but TBH I don't find measuring water so much of a chore! 

Now deveining shrimp on the other hand ...


----------



## lane (Aug 12, 2022)

I was taught as a kid in China to wash three times for the Father, three times for the Son, three times for the Holy Spirit, and once for the rice. That was for local rice. I've found the quality of rice is more important to quality than the number of washes, and for critical use I buy new-crop high quality rice sealed in nitrogen and it has to look really good coming out of the bag -- that's usually about $23 per 4-pound bag. If you don't have a good Asian market nearby, you may be having to choose between Safeway cheap rice and basic Calrose, or the comparable quality from Costco. I encourage you to get at least one bag of such good rice (Amazon has some varieties, at slightly inflated prices) and use it to do critical testing of cookers, washing, cooking method, and so on. It'll help you understand what really good rice can be like (better than anything you find at your basic Chinese or sushi restaurant).

As for rice cookers, I cook almost daily with two, a NP-NVC10 6-cup and a NP-GBC05 3-cup. (That's in addition to large cookers for volume use.) The 3-cup version is induction heated and features basic functions including a gaba brown rice cycle, and is my daily cooker just for simplicity. I also have a variety of ceramic and metal rice cookers, but don't find they do better after I've experimented with a few hundred batches of rice by any of the methods, and they need more attention while I'm working on other work. The NP-GBC05 is low maintenance, quick to clean, and does an excellent job on a daily basis. The NP-NVC10 has a much more complicated design to support pressure cooking and special cycles (including a browning cycle that is great for recipes from northern Japan and for Osaka-mae sushi recipes). The latter takes a little more disassembly of the interior lid and careful cleaning, but the rice it cooks can be modulated more than the NP-GBC05 to your taste. The prices range from about $200 to $500 and both are induction-heating. I do recommend induction both for speed and to minimize unwanted rice browning; it's also utterly consistent. There are inexpensive plastic $70-80 rice cookers and they cook better than casual sauce pan cooking, but they don't do as well as the Zojirushi induction models -- mostly the rice isn't as consistent from inside to out, they vary more batch to batch, and the rice tends to become slightly soggy before extra water is removed.


----------



## Legion74 (Aug 12, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Wonder if it's because in Chinese culture 3 is considered a lucky number, whereas 4 is an unlucky number? We're a very superstitious lot. Personally I (Chinese-American) typically rinse rice 3–4 times, been doing it that way for half a century, ain't gonna change.
> 
> I grew up making rice in Hawaii—where my family would never rinse rice more than 3–4 times—which would be considered wasteful. People in Hawaii are charged for the amount of water their home uses.


Yeah, it might have been as simple as that. Even for Chinese people, they were super-superstitious. Miswash the rice, bad night at the casino.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 16, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Just rinse until the water no longer looks like horchata.



Hey @M1k3? I've been rinsing with horchata. It never seems to end


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 16, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Hey @M1k3? I've been rinsing with horchata. It never seems to end


Try some Orange Bang next time. Or any flavor or Jarritos.


----------



## rmrf (Aug 16, 2022)

I counted rice washes today. I made a 3:1 brown:white blend. After 4 washes, the water was still opaque. After about 6-8 washes (no hands), the water no longer looked milky, just cloudy. I stopped at 11 or 12, using my hands to agitate on the final 2 water changes. Each water change was maybe 20-50% more water than for cooking the rice. It took about 6 minutes from start to finish.


----------

